# Williams Sonoma Bundt Lemmon Cake Recipe



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Someone dared me to make it from scratch anyone know the recipe?
QUESTION
A bundt cake is just a yellow cake in a bundt pan correct?!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ummm, not reallyyyy, depending where you are. Ours here are more dense, bordering on pudding cake.
Was yours lemon? yea, a really nice lemon soak and a glaze.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Search the Williams-Sonoma website for the recipe and you'll find 2 for lemon bundt cakes. Unfortunately, cheftalk won't let me post a link.


----------



## bobbyr (Mar 23, 2006)

Lemon Bundt Cake 

You will need between five and six tablespoons of lemon juice for this recipe. Because the amount of juice can vary from lemon to lemon, we suggest you first measure the juice from the three lemons you have zested, then juice a fourth lemon if necessary. Serve this cake as is or dress it up with lightly sweetened berries. The cake has a light, fluffy texture when eaten the day it is baked, but if well wrapped and held at room temperature overnight its texture becomes more dense -- like that of pound cake -- the following day. 
Cake

3 lemons , zest grated and saved, then juiced for 3 tablespoons juice (see note above) 
3 cups unbleached all-purpose flour (15 ounces) 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1 teaspoon table salt 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
3/4 cup low-fat buttermilk (preferably) 
3 large eggs , at room temperature 
1 large egg yolk , at room temperature 
18 tablespoons unsalted butter (2 1/4 sticks), at room temperature 
2 cups sugar (14 ounces) 
Glaze

2 - 3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice (see note above) 
1 tablespoon buttermilk 
2 cups confectioners' sugar (8 ounces) 

1. FOR THE CAKE: Adjust oven rack to lower-middle position; heat oven to 350 degrees. Spray 12-cup Bundt pan with nonstick baking spray with flour (alternatively, brush pan with mixture of 1 tablespoon flour and 1 tablespoon melted butter). Mince lemon zest to fine paste (you should have about 2 tablespoons). Combine zest and lemon juice in small bowl; set aside to soften, 10 to 15 minutes. 

2. Whisk flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt in large bowl. Combine lemon juice mixture, vanilla, and buttermilk in medium bowl. In small bowl, gently whisk eggs and yolk to combine. In standing mixer fitted with flat beater, cream butter and sugar at medium-high speed until pale and fluffy, about 3 minutes; scrape down sides of bowl with rubber spatula. Reduce to medium speed and add half of eggs, mixing until incorporated, about 15 seconds. Repeat with remaining eggs; scrape down bowl again. Reduce to low speed; add about one-third of flour mixture, followed by half of buttermilk mixture, mixing until just incorporated after each addition (about 5 seconds). Repeat using half of remaining flour mixture and all of remaining buttermilk mixture. Scrape bowl and add remaining flour mixture; mix at medium-low speed until batter is thoroughly combined, about 15 seconds. Remove bowl from mixer and fold batter once or twice with rubber spatula to incorporate any remaining flour. Scrape into prepared pan.

3. Bake until top is golden brown and wooden skewer or toothpick inserted into center comes out with no crumbs attached, 45 to 50 minutes. 

4. FOR THE GLAZE: While cake is baking, whisk 2 tablespoons lemon juice, buttermilk, and confectioners' sugar until smooth, adding more lemon juice gradually as needed until glaze is thick but still pourable (mixture should leave faint trail across bottom of mixing bowl when drizzled from whisk). Cool cake in pan on wire rack set over baking sheet for 10 minutes, then invert cake directly onto rack. Pour half of glaze over warm cake and let cool for 1 hour; pour remaining glaze evenly over top of cake and continue to cool to room temperature, at least 2 hours. Cut into slices and serve.


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you very much
The mix has little bits of lemmon in it as well
it really is worth the $$15.00!!


----------

